# Solution for hair loss



## melaniewre322 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi all, 

[SIZE=13.3333px]I’m starting this thread to share my hair loss experience. I was suffering from thyroid for more than 4 years and my hair shedding also increased due to this disease. But even after the treatment of thyroid the hair loss problem still remains. I had lost almost 3/4th of my hair. This is affecting my self-confidence. None of the medications are helping me to reduce the hair fall. So that I’m thinking of a hair loss treatment with the help of any expert endocrinologist. My husband suggested me to seek the help of Seager medical group after searching the best hair treatment center in Toronto. But while going through their notices, I had noticed that they are experts in hair transplant and restoration surgeries. Do I need to consider surgery for my hair loss? or hair loss medication is enough? Please help me to take a decision.[/SIZE]


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi! Welcome to MUT! Have you tried natural treatments (diet, supplements etc)? B-vitamin supplements are great for hair loss. There are also hair treatments that you can buy and special hair/nail vitamins. I ended up ordering some hair vitamins but haven't tried them yet. Also many thyroid problems have been linked to gluten sensitivity. If you google thyroid and gluten, there is a lot of information.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 19, 2016)

Reija do you think Vit E oil might help? I have found several links that may be of a little help -

1. http://www.med-health.net/Vitamin-E-For-Hair.html

2. http://www.stylecraze.com/articles/vitamin-e-for-hair-growth/

3. http://www.livestrong.com/article/537418-how-to-rub-vitamin-e-on-the-scalp-to-promote-hair-growth/

It certainly won't hurt and it is reasonably priced.


----------



## JessicaL (Jan 22, 2016)

Well hair loss has many reasons. Maybe thing about a diet. Try to eat whole food - vitamins, minerals because you are what you eat. You can also try drinking a green tea and eat a lot of onion. Hope this helps!


----------



## AmandaFrisk (Mar 2, 2016)

Maybe you should try different hair oils, my favorite, for example, is this one -


----------



## Ava White (Mar 7, 2016)

I have also hair loss in the winter. Although I have tried using many shampoos and other hair products, my problem is not improved. Then, I tried using the juice of red onion to apply directly on my scalp and keep it for 30 minutes. After that, I wash my hair and shampoo it as usual. It is so amazing that you should try!


----------



## Haya (Mar 7, 2016)

From my personal experience I advise you to apply Dabur Amla Hair Oil. I have to warn you though, this oil has a really strong smell, but its one of the best.
 
So before using this you have to follow these certain procedures:
 
1- Make sure your hair is clean (not oily/dirty)
 
2- Warm up the Dabur Amla oil slightly
 
3- Proceed to apply the oil
 
4- After applying it, massage your scalp thoroughly for about 15 - 20 minutes. Tilt your head down and  helps the blood flow through your head, 
 
thus, giving you better hair, better sleep, it's healthy!
 
5- After the massage, cover your head with aluminium or plastic for around 4 - 5 hours.
 
*NOTE:* If you have dandruff, after 4-5 hours apply yogurt on your head for around 10 minutes.
 
6- Take a bath! DO NOT APPLY CONDITIONER.
 


7- After you are done, DO NOT dry your hair. Rather use a wooden comb to comb your hair slow and steady




 
*NOTE:* If you want to get rid of the Dabr Amla smell, while having a shower, you can pour cooled coffee water on your hair after shampooing it.
 
Do this every second day and you will start noticing a great difference sooner than you expect!
 
Can't wait to hear back from you! 
 
Good luck!
 
Edit: Here's a picture of it


----------



## john2223 (Mar 13, 2016)

You should give medications a try first before you undergo surgery. Surgical procedures do help but they can be expensive and leave behind scars. Medications like finasteride have proven to be helpful. There is an article here that gives a great list of medications you can take for hair loss.


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 31, 2017)

Onion juice helps treat hair loss due to its high sulfur content, which helps improve blood circulation to the hair follicles, regenerate hair follicles and reduce inflammation.

Extract the juice of one onion by grating it and then strain it. Apply the juice directly onto the scalp. Leave it on for about 30 minutes, and then wash it off. Finally, shampoo your hair.

Mix together three tablespoons of onion juice and two tablespoons of aloe vera gel. You can also add one tablespoon of olive oil. Apply this mixture onto your scalp and leave it on for at least 30 minutes before rinsing it off and shampooing your hair.


----------



## sandyidr (Nov 11, 2017)

I think you should regular exercise, yoga and meditation greatly controls hair loss. these things reduce stress and makes person happy and increases blood flow. Meditation effectively helps in control of stress which is in today’s time becoming major cause of hair loss. Regular exercises increase blood flow to scalp which also helps in hair loss and increases hair growth.


----------



## AngleD (Jan 29, 2018)

There is the effective medical treatment of hair loss and they control hair loss to a great extent if taken in the early phase of hair loss. Medical treatment not only controls the hair loss but also improves existing and thinning hair conditions. All patient vitamin deficiency shall also be corrected. Every patient with hair loss shall be advised about life modification to reduce stress and they shall be encouraged to take healthy food and should avoid fast food and no tobacco at all.


----------



## jane21august (Mar 1, 2018)

Vitamin E is good for Hair growth. Try using that with your doctor consultancy and Vitamin E can also be applied directly to the hair and scalp simply by getting your Vitamin E capsule, puncturing it to create an opening and then applying its contents directly to the scalp. Because this is considered to be a natural oil, you can leave this on the hair for a whole day until it is washed, or rinsed after a few hours of leaving it in if you feel like it makes the scalp oily.


----------



## skintwinkle (Mar 8, 2018)

Try these home remedies and say goodbye to hair loss.

1 *Coconut*

Steps:


Warm a bit of coconut oil and massage it from your hair root to tip.

Wash after one hour.

Or, grate a coconut and squeeze out its milk by mixing in a little water.

Apply it on the area where you notice thinning or balding.

Let it stay overnight and wash off the next morning.

*2. Onion juice*

*3. Garlic*

*4. Henna*

*5. Hibiscus*

*6. Amla **or Indian gooseberry*

*7. Egg*


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Also rosemary essential oil is amazing for healthy hair and scalp. Rub a few drops into the scalp before washing your hair or add a few drops to your shampoo.


----------



## kanzy (May 4, 2018)

Massage it on the scalp to reduce *hair fall*. Aloe vera gel also works wonders. Massage the scalp with aloe gel, leave in for a few hours and then wash with lukewarm water. Aloe gel, coconut milk and wheat germ oil make a great *hair*conditioning treatment to help fight *hair fall*.


----------



## misspalker (May 13, 2018)

i recommend treating hair loss early, you can check this article about how to regrow hair and stop hair loss naturally.


----------



## cookie26 (May 17, 2018)

I'm so glad I joined the forum. There are so many useful tips!


----------



## Itoeli (May 21, 2018)

Use pure Sarso (mustard) oil . And by pure I mean the one we get in villages and not the bottled one.Worked for me.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Jun 26, 2018)

Lin1018 said:


> Reija do you think Vit E oil might help? I have found several links that may be of a little help -
> 
> 1. http://www.med-health.net/Vitamin-E-For-Hair.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing these helpful links. I have to share these with my best friend. He's a gay and dealing with some serious issues.


----------



## thespring (Aug 9, 2018)

Thyroid can be controlled by doing yoga and walk.  If you have hypothyrodism coconut oil eucalyptus oil can reduce hair fall and improve hair density.

You can use hair extensions or lace wigs instead of medicines or hair transplant.


----------



## Sophie Green (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi melanie, there's a saying that "Prevention is better than Cure" . I advice to go natural, choose natural hair care product wisely, brush your hair properly.


----------



## UVHero (Oct 4, 2018)

There are options for you to consider to prevent hair loss, you can read more about it here.


----------



## Lee2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm also considering taking a supplement - one that is all natural and has no drugs. I notice my hair changes and I lose more when I'm stressed, and taking a step back and looking at my diet and stress management (I'm a runner - it helps!!) helps.


----------



## Mary McBride (Nov 7, 2018)

Stress is the one main cause of hair loss. But if you want to take a supplement you can take a hair moisturizer just to relax your hair.


----------



## amberjamil99 (Dec 31, 2018)

Oil your hair regularly before every wash. Protect the hair from heat and dryness. Wash the hair with lukewarm water and not with too hot water.


----------



## jhanvikapoor48 (Feb 26, 2019)

If you suffer from alopecia, you might want to give rosemary oil a shot. It's the best, I tell you, for treating all hair problems. It promotes thicker hair growth and treats dandruff like a boss.


----------



## daviesr123 (Apr 2, 2019)

*Here's our list of 12 solutions to help reduce or deal with hair loss.*

*Vitamin for hair loss*Vitamins are not only healthy for overall well being but also good for your hair. Vitamin A encourages healthy production of sebum in the scalp, vitamin E betters blood circulation in the scalp to help hair follicles remain productive and vitamin B helps hair maintain its healthy color.*Enrich diet with protein*Eating lean meats, fish, soy or other proteins promotes hair health and in turn, helps curb hair loss.*Scalp massage with essential oils*Those who have been experiencing hair loss for quite some time must massage the scalp with essential oil for a couple of minutes. It helps your hair follicles remain active. You can add lavender in an almond or sesame oil.*Avoid brushing wet hair*When hair is wet, it is in its weakest state. So avoid brushing wet hair because of the chances of hair loss increase. But if you must comb wet hair, use a very wide-toothed comb. Also, avoid brushing hair too frequently as doing so can injure hair and increase a loss. Use your fingers to undo tangles, not a comb or brush.*Garlic juice, onion juice or ginger juice*Rub one of the juices on your scalp, leave it overnight and wash it out in the morning. Do it regularly for a week and you will see a noticeable result.*Keep yourself hydrated*The hair shaft comprises one-quarter water so drink at least four to eight cups of water in a day to stay hydrated and for the growth of healthy hair.*Rub green tea into your hair*Studies have shown that rubbing green tea into hair may help curb hair loss problem. All you need to do is brew two bags of green tea in one cup of water, leave to cool and thereafter, apply it to your hair. Rinse your hair thoroughly after an hour. To see results, practice this regularly for a week to ten days.*Know what is bad for hair*If you want to keep hair healthy, you must know how to take care of them. Avoid rubbing your hair dry with a towel. Rather, let hair dry naturally.*Reduce Alcoholic Beverages*If you are experiencing hair loss than lessen your alcohol intake because drinking alcohol reduces hair growth. So decrease or eliminate alcohol to see an increase in hair growth.*Avoid Smoking*Smoking cigarettes reduces the amount of blood that flows to the scalp and this causes a reduction in hair growth.*Physical activity*Make time for physical activity every day. Walk, swim or bike for 30 minutes a day helps balance hormonal levels, reducing stress levels besides reducing hair fall.*De-stress*Studies in the past have found medical evidence to link stress with hair loss. De-stress yourself; one of the ways of doing it is by practicing meditation. Alternative therapies such as meditation and yoga not only reduce stress but restores hormonal balance.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Apr 22, 2019)

Try oiling your hair atleast two times a day using a good ayurvedic oil. Many a times premature hairfall can be arrested by simple care. Also don't use commercially available shampoos as most of them are quite harsh. Go for a herbal hair wash powder instead.


----------



## JenniferAdjorn (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey, there may be several reasons for hair loss. You did not have a proper diet. Do you take vitamins regularly in your diet? Don't take too much stress. Be calm and relax. Apply Onion Mask on your hair. Hope this will help you out!


----------



## komalkumari (Jun 7, 2019)

Now a days hair loss as became the most common problem of most of the people. So we should be very careful about our hair loss. Mitvana anti hair fall shampoo and hair oil is the best remedy to control hair fall.


----------



## Eyovahaircare (Jun 11, 2019)

Try Egg oil. It contains egg yolk which is protein rich. Remember, keratin, a key ingredient of our hair is a structural varient of protein. I am  trying Eyova egg oil. So far so good.


----------



## NeroInk (Jun 11, 2019)

First of all you must understand that there is half truth. 

You should stop believing 

Read more about *Hаіr Cаrе Myths*


----------



## brownmartin (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi, welcome to MUT. I can't say much about the medical procedures and treatments as they work only after taking many tests and reports. And can be harmful if done quickly without proper checkups. I'll suggest you to follow home remedies and organic methods as they don't have any negative impacts on us and can be done easily. You can change your diet and exercise regularly. Apply home made hair mask can also help you in many ways as they provide nutrients to our hair deeply and nourish them from inside. So, I'll suggest you to follow the natural way as you can only depend on medicines to an extent then they'll just harm you.


----------



## Aysan Hair Design (Dec 19, 2019)

Make a complete hair care schedule. Follow the regular diet that is full of protein and moisture your hair twice a week. A part from it, you can use onion juice for new hair growth.


----------

